# Knife making



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there anyone in here that makes custom knives? Looking to get into it, and was just wanting to check out someone's set up and process. Not looking to make a career out of it or steal business. Just wanting a little guidance.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

*knives*

I make some knives and would be glad to help. I'm not on the forums much but you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

https://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php I thought they uses to have classes. Not sure now,


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*OK*

I don't want to hijack your thread but years ago I also thought about trying to make my own knives. I even bought a used "kit" from someone, possibly on this site. Now with social distancing I may go look for it. I think YouTube may have some helpful tutorials on this. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

neal_murph said:


> Is there anyone in here that makes custom knives? Looking to get into it, and was just wanting to check out someone's set up and process. Not looking to make a career out of it or steal business. Just wanting a little guidance.


it's not that hard, nor does it take many tools to make a useable knife, or even something that you can use and be proud that you made it, but to make a really nice knife takes talent, time, and a bit of artistic flair

When off work waiting to start this new gig, I got into it, made several knives, really enjoyed it, if you can change an alternator or build a picture frame, you can make a fixed blade knife with some basic tools and some time.


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 2, 2020)

I didn't even know that people can have such an interesting hobby) Tell me, how long does it take to do it? And how expensive is this hobby? I will be grateful for the answer, all have a nice day


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

TexasBowhunter.com Community Discussion Forums


TexasBowhunter.com - The Authority on Bowhunting in Texas



discussions.texasbowhunter.com





this is on TBH.

Alright Guys and Dolls, Booking Knifemaking 101 classes again!!!! From the basics to a finished knife - and you get to keep Her!! This is a class on the stock removal method of working a flat piece of Damascus billet into a knife, all under the watchful eye of a pro! You'll be making a one off knife using top notch materials form the worlds best suppliers! The steel is from my good friend Brad Vice - Master Millwright and owner of Alabama Damascus Steel. We will supply the materials and safety equipment so all you need to do is show up! You'll get to make a knife from start to finish! You'll be stamping your initials into the blade letting everyone know YOU MADE IT!! You'll learn to cutout, profile, hollow grind, drill, stamp, heat treat and etch the steel. At the end of day one you'll be placing your knife in the oven, quenching and placing your knife in the Cryo treat!! I'll take over and Temper the blades through the night so that on day two you're ready to build the handles and finish your knife!! You'll learn the basics, what kind of tools are needed as well as some tips and tricks from a 12 year Pro who's been both Awarded and Published several times! I was recently listed in the top 10 out there for filework in "The World's Greatest Knife Book 2020." There will be plenty of handle choices to pick from and the knowledge of working it too! Located right on Lake Bob Sandlin right here in Texas. Lunch is included both days. We'll have some of my famous Pulled Pork! Hotels, Restaurants, State Park and Marina with RV and Cabins all close by. Mt. Pleasant (on I 30 at hwy 271) is about 10 min. away. Pittsburg the same as well!
Small classes at $850 per person. 2 day class!!

*Very Unique experience at an excellent price!! Let the good times roll!!!!

- Small classes so book soon!

Dates:
March 20 and 21 (flexible first come first serve)
March 27 and 28 FULL

April 10 and 11
April 24 and 25*


----------

